# Cleaning All-Clad MC2 Cookware



## hwanger (May 15, 2007)

Hello everyone,

I'm new here. Not sure if i'm posting in the right place. 
I'm just an at home cook and I just received some all-clad mc2 cookware as a gift. A stock pot, saute pan, and nonstick frying pan. I was wondering how everyone cares for these. I want to use these things forever and i would think there is some basic cleaning tips for these. I did look on the all-clad site and there is some information but i wanted to see how everyone here takes care of their cookware. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Nothing special. I've got some AC MC thats more than 25 years old. Clean the inside with a good dishwashing detergent and a non-abrassive sponge. If you've got some burnt on food, just soak overnight in soapy, hot water.

The exterior on my pans show years of wear. People here recommended Barkeeper's Friend to make it look a little better.

For the non-stick interior, just don't use metal on it. The silicon tools are nice, wood is good. Cleanup should be simple with just some warm water, a soft sponge, and a light rinse.

Shel


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Congratulations on a wonderful gift!

I agree with Shel. I have a few All-Clad pieces; one of them is MC2. I use a soapy, soft sponge to remove the big stuff, then rinse. Then I sprinkle some Barkeeper's Friend in the pan and use a paper towel to rub out the more stubborn spots. Rinse, re-soap, and rinse again. Your pan will be shiny.

NEVER use anything abrasive- you won't need to anyway! I don't use plastic net scrubbies or nylon scrub pads- just a soft sponge and paper towels. You'll be amazed at how the finish remains shiny. 

By the way, I was worried about food sticking, but I read somewhere here at Chef Talk that if food is frying or sauteeing and it seems to be stuck, it's not ready to turn over. Let it sit for a bit longer and then gently loosen it. You'll get great fond (yummy brown stuff) in the bottom of the pan for a sauce or gravy this way.

Enjoy your cookware, and happy cooking!


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

I got several pieces of Magnalite Professional Stainless some years ago - similar to AC with a copper-sandwich bottom.They're no longer made, but the Owner's Manual with them had instructions for cleaning a really bad burn-on.

You use a teaspoon of _dishwasher_ detergent, a quarter inch of water, and put it on to simmer for an hour or so. *WITH YOUR STOVE VENT FAN ON HIGH!*

Has never failed so far- always cleaned up the worst burn-ons I've been able to achieve. 

This is NOT for anodized or non-stick. It will take those finishes right off. Only for bare stainless.

And remember about the vent fan- the fumes are pretty fierce.

Mike


----------



## jannie (Mar 17, 2007)

You can use the scotch green scouring pad on the inside can't you? also Bon Ami or soft scrub if it's really bad? I've been using the green pad on the stainless insides of my Mauviel, seems to be okay...jeeze, I never even thought to do otherwise, yes you can see where I've scrubbed in the way it's changed the sheen but it's very, very smooth!!!
Jannie


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I wouldn't, and have never had a need to, use any abrassive material on the stainless.

My worst case situation required just a deglazing with water ... usually if there's a stubbern spot the pot just soaks overnight and wipes clean in the morning.

Shel


----------



## hwanger (May 15, 2007)

Thanks guys for the info!


----------

